

How can cars keep up with gadget innovation? - bane
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2014/06/industries-collide-how-automakers-are-adapting-to-consumer-tech-life-cycles/

======
jerf
Standardized interfaces. Bluetooth audio and phone is a good start. A
standardized Bluetooth video and touchscreen proxy would also be a
fantastically powerful tool. (And useful in other places, too!)

Expose the hardware over standard interfaces, let the market work its magic.
Sandbox as appropriate, but when you're not letting code run rampant in the
car itself it's more like a browser sandbox than a Java sandbox.

